# I have decided I hate Arizona... *phtth*



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

It's hot... and dry. It's supposed to be rainy at this time. The clouds grumble and complain, then move on. Desert downpours, Where are your fury?!? They are cleared out out now with no chance of rain, possibly for the rest of the summer, maybe even the rest of the year.

I hate the desert. What am I doing here? Ugg. I wanna go home. 

*end rant*


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

come to alaska, we have enough rain for everyone!!! :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And here I am wanting the rain to stop!!!!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Send some west, runaround! I am dying of the heat! I wake up in the morning, go to work, then go straight to bed when I get home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know..... it is so dry ....and hot here ...110 degree's ....send some of that wet stuff here...but then again.... it will bring alot of humidity....can't win.... :sigh: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i bet y'all cant wait for winter! mm...i have a question for lower 48'ers..when does it start snowing?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

snow can start as early as November but rarely does snow before January here. Last snow can be as late as April but rarely goes past March.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For the first time in like 18 years we are above normal in the rain fall. We have been blessed with the rain and cool weather. ray: Thank you God.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i bet y'all cant wait for winter!


 LoL ...yep....but then when it gets to cold ....we can't wait for spring...... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We need it to stop raining.
We are flooding and all the farmers are hurting.

We rarely get snow. We mostly get ice. We had a horrible ice storm this past Jan-Feb. Left us without power for 11 days and for some people as long as 34 days.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with all of you. This summer's weather has been just plain stupid. With the exception of a 4 day heat wave in early June, we've barely gotten above 80 degrees the rest of the summer so far. Averaging in the mid 70's with on an off rain fall almost every single day. Can't plan for nothing cause the radar looks clear, then 2 hours later it's downpouring :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rain,,,,humidity and heat...more rain and even more humidity. Great for growing things but not so great for trying to get 2nd cut hay, not enough dry days to cut, rake and bale  

And, I work in a kitchen, have big exhaust fans BUT the heat outside just contributes to the 125* in front of the ovens and flat top :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Liz- I know what you mean nearly all of our hay 1st and 2nd cutting has been rained on... :veryangry:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks I didnt knwo when it usually starts! we start getting snow late september..sometimes it'll hold off until mid october...but theres are like a foot at halloween  lol


----------



## Farmer Gab (Jun 25, 2008)

Dreamchaser,

We are in Flagstaff so not quite as hot as the Verde Valley, but it has been a warm one this year. I guess after all the snow we suffered through last winter....I am afraid to complain.....

Fall will be here soon enough and when everyone else is freezing, you'll be just perfect!

Cheers,

Gabrielle


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Farmer Gab *BIG HUGE HUG* Yay! Another Arizonite! 

I do have a silver lining though guys. The last two days I have been able to finish painting my big garden arbors. I have been trying to make the best of the hot weather. *shrugs* Well, I figured I might as well do something productive. 

Oh and I got a second job! Not that I'm not busy enough... But hey, it will help make ends meet, and guess what? It will help fund my goat addiction...

~Dayna


----------



## Farmer Gab (Jun 25, 2008)

What breed of goats do you have? I am so alone in the goat world here!!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have one Alpine doe, and one Nubian or Nubian/boer doe (her ears are not long enough). And an old pygmy goat wether. Whereabouts in Flag do you live Gabs?


----------

